# Strange weed with purple roots?



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

The leaves and small and narrow, the blooms tiny white and at the tops of the plant. The root is long thin and tapering and the lowest portion of stem looks purplish. The roots look like they turn very purple after they lay out a while but start as purplish too.

Ignore that clover-looking weed beside it.


----------



## CarolynRenee (Jan 30, 2008)

A little difficult to tell, but I think it may be peppergrass.


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

It definitely resembles peppergrass! Thank you!


----------

